# Just bought a Sony A80J and I having issues with it and my Yamaha RX-V679



## Edgarallanpoe (Aug 29, 2021)

Sorry if this is a simple and commonly discussed issue. I simply don't even know what to search for to see the answer. lol

I just bought a 77" Sony A80J and want to use my Yamaha RX-V679 but I'm having some issues and have a few questions. The main issue is that I cannot get sound to the receiver through any HDMI connections. I can only get sound through the optical connection.
1. I am using the built in Sony platform for all my streaming services. It's as good or better than my Roku Ultimate so I wanted to simplify things.
2. All firmware on both devices is up to date.
3. I am running a 5.1 speaker set up with a decent set of Polk speakers...nothing special but good enough for me.
4. When trying the HDMI sound option I am using the eARC ports on both devices and have tried other ports.
5. All cables are rated appropriately and I've tried different cables...again all rated properly for these ports.
6. I don't use this room or setup for anything other than movies/tv, so streaming music or any type of other music device is irrelevant (turntable, etc....)

So here are my questions.
1. Am I losing anything by using the optical instead of the HDMI?
2. If I am not using the upscaling of my receiver, doesn't it make more sense to use any devices (Nintendo Switch, Apple TV for my yoga programs, etc...) through the TV instead of the receiver?
3. Would I be wasting money by buying a new receiver if I am only using it for audio because the TV would probably be its equal unless I spend a decent amount of money on the receiver? I don't have a problem dropping 1-2k on a new receiver if it will genuinely offer me a large upgrade in sound.

This is my first foray into a setup of this quality so excuse my ignorance and thanks in advance for any help offered.

Oh, and the picture on this TV is unlike anything I've ever seen, it's stunning.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Don’t know much about eARC, but the HDMI issue may be because the TV only has an HDMI input, not an output. 

As far as the answers to your specific questions:

1. No, as far as audio is concerned.
2. Yes and no. It would make sense if all the devices mentioned are 4k. However, that would require the TV to have enough HDMI inputs to accommodate all the devices. It doesn’t.
3. It would probably be worth it, if your devices are 4k. An AVR could accommodate them all, and send their signals to the TV

IMO, using the TV’s streaming capabilities instead of the Roku doesn’t simplify things. The simplest system has all components connected to the AVR, with the TV being used only as a monitor. Using the TV as one of the source components just muddies the waters, as you are experiencing.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Edgarallanpoe (Aug 29, 2021)

Huge thanks Wayne. But that is assuming that all the parts are equal and they aren't. This TV is vastly superior to the AV unit or I would do exactly as you suggest. As a matter of fact, my previous setup was exactly how you describe with all the units plugged into the AV unit. But besides the superiority of the TV, there are a few other issues involved with your suggestion.

1. The TV has more than enough inputs for a Roku, an Apple TV, and a Nintendo Switch.
2. I originally hooked it up exactly as you described and it didn't work that way either. HA!
3. I believe that eARC _is_ an audio output if I am not mistaken but I could be completely wrong.

Again, thanks for your help. I'll set it back up again as you describe just to make sure I didn't bugger the original setup.


----------



## Edgarallanpoe (Aug 29, 2021)

I got it...the solution was bizarre. It turns out that I _was_ doing everything correctly. But for some weird reason, Yamaha selects AV4 as the default display for the input. Mind you, there is NOTHING plugged into AV4. My ARC port is HDMI1 so it made sense for me to make sure that HDMI1 was selected. Nothing. lol I had the optical cable connected to AV1 and when I went to select AV1 to get sound I accidentally hit AV4 and there it was. Just to make sure I disconnected the optical cable and everything was still there and sounding _much_ better than the optical connection. Probably because the enhanced audio features were finally working.

Anyway, it's there now. Not sure why Yamaha chooses AV4 of all things to display as the input when it is actually HDMI1. Weird and confusing. Had I not accidentally stumbled across it, I would never have known it was there.


----------



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm having the same issue ^^^ with one of my Yamaha 2080 receivers. How did you get the Yammy to output video from HDMI?


----------



## Edgarallanpoe (Aug 29, 2021)

RAJBCPA said:


> I'm having the same issue ^^^ with one of my Yamaha 2080 receivers. How did you get the Yammy to output video from HDMI?


I never did. I am using the Yamaha for audio only. Because it is an older unit and because the TV is new _and_ a really good TV, I just decided to plug my Apple TV, Nintendo Switch into the TV and eArc out to the Yamaha. It's working perfectly. All the video is handled by the TV and the eArc HDMI ports allow me to output audio to the receiver AND control all the units through the Sony remote.


----------



## bayslarry36 (10 mo ago)

Since It has been already 5-6 months we would love to hear your review of the system. So that you can either recommend us or can save us from getting a bad experience. you can share your point of view on using the system 77" Sony A80J.


----------



## madmarcus1960 (9 mo ago)

AndiCrew said:


> I'm not familiar with eARC, but the HDMI issue could be due to the fact that the TV only has an HDMI input, not an output.
> 
> In terms of specific answers to your questions:
> 
> ...


No disrespect, especially since it's my 1st post here, but EARC is a bidirectional audio and video transmission protocol. Video in from an AVR, if the AVR is the video switch, and or sends audio in the higher formats, such as DD+ and Atmos back to an AVR that also has eARC.


----------



## madmarcus1960 (9 mo ago)

I'm having a **** of a time with a new A80J and my older non eARC, but ARC Pioneer Elite SC-72. I'm stuck with either better picture or better sound depending on which unit, TV or AVR is the source switch. Found this SHARC-V2 unit for that converts signal to be used with eARC TV and non eARC AVRs. It goes between the eARC in on the TV and any non ARC HDMI on an older AVR.
Anyone have any experience with this.
Thanks, I love geeking out on this stuff!


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I have my SM9000 LG EArc plugged into my Yamaha RX-A3040 Arc HDMI connection without any issues with pass through enabled on the LG. I too am using the TVs HDMI ports for switching much the same as the OP. The RX-A3040 doesn't support HDR so it only does audio duty. I see the OP had the same problem I had initially with the Yamaha labeling of A/V connections. Glad to see it got sorted out.


----------

